
How do I insert a CD to the iPad 2? Apple Support Communities - parth16
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3002880
======
cmars
what's sad is, this device could easily support an external device. user did
not realize they purchased an artistic statement of design simplicity instead
of a flexible computing device.

